# Advice - What about a Mild turbo set up for 2010 AC?



## Sleek_in_silver (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Looking for some advice on this post:

http://www.nissanforums.com/2007-altima/165267-advice-what-about-mild-turbo-set.html

Anyone who wants to offer their opinions please stop by. I would love to hear what you experienced folks have heard/seen or think about it.

Thanks!

Tom


----------

